# Are these crooked ears normal? Will they ever become normal???



## BestGermanShepherd123 (Jan 1, 2016)

So I bought a pure breed 10week old German shepherd puppy. And now he is 8.5month. He is really beautiful and extremely loyal and smart. Except im really worried about his ears. One of them leans more then the other. And not sure which one is normal out of the two. And if they ever will become perfect reflections of each other... I heared if they chew a lot that will help strengthen the ears. So I boil him meat with a bone couple times a week so he can chew. But not sure what else I can do to help. I never taped the ears. They started standing like that on their own. And been like that for a while now.

Here is a pic of him. (Just cropped myself out)


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

at 8.5 months, any changes will be very minimal. be happy they're up... and give him added character


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

He's beautiful just like that.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Your boy is very handsome! I bet one day his ears will be fine. Enjoy


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

I think it makes him even cuter.


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

I wouldn't change a thing ... he's absolutely gorgeous. And those ears give him character. Such a dignified expression. I love it! :wub:


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

Do you mean you feed him cooked bones?


----------



## BestGermanShepherd123 (Jan 1, 2016)

No. I still feed him large breed puppy food. (What vet recomended until a year). But I also go out and buy him some meat (usually beef) couple times a week and boil it (to not give it to him raw). He really likes it, but not sure that does anything to the ears. Will still do it though still. I think pure meat might be good for him...


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

If you are interested in pure meat, then research raw feeding on this forum. Regarding the ears, I get your concern. To everyone else it is always "giving character", "he is special anyways" but when it is is our own dog, it is a little different because honestly I think we all prefer the perfect erect ears. It may take you a little while to accept imperfection. I had a purebred sight hound who turned out to have an overbite. It didn't show up when he was a pup so it took me a while to "get over it" which I hated about myself. But OMG, you got yourself a gorgeous dog! That expression in his face is priceless.
The interesting thing is the following: if you would have seen him in rescue or in a shelter, you probably wouldn't have looked twice at the one ear and took him home in a heartbeat. It is harder when you get them as pups and they have to be perfect, because that is why you wanted one.
Then other breeds can't have their ears up. I had one like that and it looked like her ears were going up (Italian Greyhound) so I taped them down upon my son thought I had gone crazy and when I stepped back and looked at her, I agreed with him so I took the tape off and she lived to a ripe old age with erect ears. I think that we as humans are crazy sometimes in that regard but I am just as guilty of that. And who knows....maybe both ears will mirror each other in a while.


----------

